

Show HN: TL;DR News – Find the news you want to read - sdiz
http://tldr.comprensio.co/

======
smt88
My issue with news is not the length. It's the tidal wave of clickbait and
FUD. I actually prefer to have long articles if they're about something
substantive and not, for example, who Jennifer Lawrence is now dating or how
Ebola is going to kill all humans.

~~~
sdiz
Thank you for the feedback. I intended this idea to be something that a reader
could use to find articles that they want to read. rather than committing to
reading an entire article that may or may not be click bait, the summary may
be able to help them determine if they want to read the main article.

This obviously is not a substitute to reading the entire article.

~~~
smt88
I see what you mean.

How will the feed be filtered for each user? Does it "learn" from what I click
or like? Do I have to manually specify what I want to see?

Or is it just one feed for everyone?

